
Abseil – core C++ libraries from Google - packetslave
http://abseil.io/
======
erik_seaberg
Users need to be cautious about this:

> Although Google is part of the minority of the C++ community that doesn’t
> use exceptions, we recognize that it is a minority and believe that code is
> often better when it’s exception-safe. We’ve done our best to make things
> exception-safe. However, we won’t contort things to support all possible
> exceptions — if you have a hash functor or operator== that throws, we may
> just mark it noexcept instead.

~~~
quotemstr
I'm as gung-ho as it gets on C++ exceptions and even I think it's reasonable
for a library to require that operator== and hash functors not throw.

------
gumby
Documentation isn't very clear about what's actually _provided_ by the
libraries (if you dig you can eventually find it).

Looks at first glance more comprehensive than the Intel TBB.

~~~
packetslave
The README in the Github provides a pretty good overview of the major
sections. The site itself could be better about this, I agree.

[https://github.com/abseil/abseil-
cpp/blob/master/README.md](https://github.com/abseil/abseil-
cpp/blob/master/README.md)

------
gumby
See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15341493](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15341493)

